# The Story of a Little Brown Filly



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

Shes a pretty girl! It almost looks like she has a heart on her forehead!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thats a wonderful story


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

That is great to read and very engaging.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I noticed the heart too, she's very cute


----------

